# Popa spurca breeding advice needed



## ibanez_freak (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey,

My female just became adult so was wondering if any one had any special tips on breeding these like temp, humidity etc or is it just all the typical stuff like keep the female well fed and be careful with the male and so on.

Also if Im lucky enough to get fertile ootheca (although I was with the ghosts) what is good sort of incubating temps?

Thanks, Cameron.

p.s. I will give it a try in 2-3 weeks due to female just newly adult, but any other advice on this?


----------

